# This is Serious Business!



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas to make sex more fun. I feel like I tend to be very serious during the act, which can be good. My girlfriend and I have amazing sex, but I'd like to lighten the mood every once in a while.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

You can try a silly game. I have this one. 
Amazon.com: Sex is Fun The Card Game: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

Or you could try role playing. Think of a scenario and act it out and don't care if you look stupid.  My SO and I sometimes look at porn together and browse until we find something we like. It usually starts off silly....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just come to bed with clown make up on.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Just come to bed with clown make up on.


That could work! Should I go with the shoes also?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Lionlady said:


> Or you could try role playing. Think of a scenario and act it out and don't care if you look stupid.  My SO and I sometimes look at porn together and browse until we find something we like. It usually starts off silly....


RP is somthing we both want to try. Maybe a little naughty neighbor this weekend.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> RP is somthing we both want to try. Maybe a little naughty neighbor this weekend.


IMO, you have to be careful with role play, and be sure that neither party has insecurities. For example, if you actually do have an attractive neighbor, you don't want it thrown back in your face during some future disagreement that you must find the neighbor more attractive than your spouse. Our role play involves generic stuff like the naughty girl and Santa, Easter Bunny, etc., or just naughty play like some spanking or anal teasing..


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> That could work! Should I go with the shoes also?


Of course. It doesn't really count if you don't have the shoes.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> I'm looking for ideas to make sex more fun. I feel like I tend to be very serious during the act, which can be good. My girlfriend and I have amazing sex, but I'd like to lighten the mood every once in a while.


Has your girlfriend expressed that she'd like you to be less serious, or are you worried that she might get bored/turned off by it? Why are you so serious? Are you concentrating? Is it intensely emotional for you? Are you nervous? Just wondering! 

Some ideas--
Get washable markers and draw on one another. 

Whipped cream is an oldie but a goodie. Ice cream is fun, too--especially if the rule is that you have to be STILL no matter when your partner chooses to place it.

Read some racy books to each other in bed (The Story of O comes to mind--my husband loved it.)

Strip poker

Try to have sex while taking off as little clothing as possible. (I used to have a pair of jeans with a seam open in just the right place, and I'd sometimes neglect to wear undies with them.)

Why not just stop dead in the middle of sex, smile at her, ask her how she's doing, then tell her the funniest joke you could find on the internet that day? 

Laughter in bed is good!


----------

